# Flashpoint II 320's vs Delicacy 180(amazon)



## Foxtrot_01 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello all, I've been looking at monolights, I am almost completely sold on the Flashpoint II 320's, I am just hoping that adoroma will have some kind of deal on black friday. I also came across this set at amazon, it has good reviews(only 10 reviews) as opposed to the many good reviews of the flashpoints.

has anyone had any experience with this set(two 180 monolights, 2 umbrellas(40 inches) and two stands for $188), I am not sure if the brand is Delicacy, that is what it says on the monolight.
Customer Image Gallery for 2 PROFESSIONAL STROBE LIGHTING UMBRELLA KITS FOR PHOTO STUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY

*Also, anyone has any experience with adorama on black friday or cyber monday? should I wait till then to get the flashpoint II 320's($99 each)*


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 19, 2012)

Most, if not all, of the Chinese monolights are made by just a few manufacturers.  (common practice- there are only about five manufacturers of LCDs for instance)  Their business model is quite a bit different than the US's.

What you want to try and do is to match the cases to see which are mainly supplied by which manufacturer.  IOW  Flashpoints, Mettles and a few others are the same electronically with the same tubes and cases (I know through researching these brands specifically and noticed others following suit) with differing control layout and superficial plastics.  Once you find out which strobes belong to which group you can then get a better idea of what it's quality is from a larger sample of reviews.

Bowens and Calumets are like this too, Calumet bought Bowens if I recall correctly.

Keep digging and bear in mind that if you mix manufacturers you need to stay within the same range of color temp and recycle time.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 19, 2012)

I am not sure I'd go for the cheapies. First thing to find out would be if you can replace the flash tubes when they blow. They don't mention anywhere a modeling light? I'd definitely want that, personally. They don't look nearly as sturdy compared to the flashpoint stuff and remind me of the cheap disposables you find anywhere. If you are using this for occasional portraits of your kids or something they may be pretty OK. If you are planning on heavier use I'd shy away from them.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 19, 2012)

Flashpoint and don't even look back


----------



## IByte (Oct 19, 2012)

Flaspoint is known for good, inexpensive lighting equipment Personally I would save the pennies for the 620 kit w/2 battery packs for around $730.00.  Best advice ever, and good luck.


----------



## Foxtrot_01 (Oct 22, 2012)

thank you for the advice, I'll stick with the flashpoints.


----------

